# Giroud. Gol con lo scorpione. Video. Arsenal - Palace.



## admin (1 Gennaio 2017)

Super gol segnato da Giroud in Arsenal - Crystal Palace. Il francese è andato a segno con la mossa dello scorpione.

Video qui in basso al secondo post,


----------



## admin (1 Gennaio 2017)




----------



## Now i'm here (2 Gennaio 2017)

al 1° gennaio abbiamo già il gol dell'anno 2017  

gol fantastico


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Gennaio 2017)

Chi Giroud, quello scarso?


----------



## Djici (2 Gennaio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Chi Giroud, quello scarso?



Un gol cosi puo capitare pure al Bresssan di turno.
Giroud non e scarso, anzi. Ed e pure il tipo di giocatore che di solito fa bene in Italia.
Uno cosi lo vorrei sempre in rosa ma non certo per fare il titolare. Preferisco giocatori piu tecnici e veloci.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Gennaio 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Un gol cosi puo capitare pure al Bresssan di turno.
> Giroud non e scarso, anzi. Ed e pure il tipo di giocatore che di solito fa bene in Italia.
> Uno cosi lo vorrei sempre in rosa ma non certo per fare il titolare. Preferisco giocatori piu tecnici e veloci.



A oggi lo scambierei al volo con Bacca 
come minimo lo metto nella categoria dei mandzukic, ma secondo me ha anche qualcosa in più


----------



## koti (2 Gennaio 2017)

Magari avercelo un attaccante così


----------

